# bear bait



## Stu_pidasso (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys looking for a place to buy bait. Looking for granola. any one know where i can buy it by the ton.???


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

A friend of mine buys it by the ton at a place in Byron Center, I'll try to remember to ask him he name of the place when I see him tonight.


----------



## Gpprs (Dec 3, 2009)

Call Jon At (989) 464-4093. I bought bear bait from him last year. He is a good guy to deal with, and has all kind of stuff.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://feedmibear.com/


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Gpprs said:


> Call Jon At (989) 464-4093. I bought bear bait from him last year. He is a good guy to deal with, and has all kind of stuff.


Where is Jon located?


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Where are you located there are a few places near grand rapids I can hook you up with...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

The place in Byron Center is called Wirra Enterprises 616-878-4230. If you bring your own container it will cost your $.16 per pound for ground up granola.


----------



## CRISPY_CRITTER2 (Jun 8, 2008)

buck11pt24 said:


> Where is Jon located?


 
He is near Alpena and I think he does sell granola by the ton. At least he did in the past.


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

*We are a sponsor for this forum and would like to notify you of our Bear Bait attractants. Visit our Boarmasters or visit the sponsors link and check us out. *
*[/COLOR]* 
*Our Bear Bait and Bear Attractants are second to none! Our Bear products are unique, they do not contain salt or roughage; just the pure product. They are very strong and powerful. More is not better; don't over buy. If you are a bear guide I would suggest the 1lb package to start. You can use the contact us page to order in larger quanities after you have sampled our products. Our bear attractants: Russian Mix and Bear-Ly Legal are 100x's sweeter than sugar and pack a powerful punch. A truck load of sweets won't compare to the taste and flavor of our 1lb packages; they are equall to the sweetness of a ton of sugar. The bear, and bear hunters will love you for it! *

Mix this with your current baits for really sweeten them up. a 4oz package will flavor a whole drum of bait. 

Comes in several flavores, Bear-Ly legal, Rasberry Donut, Sour Apple. We also manufacture a paste called Bear-ly Legal Wild and Fish Essense. These are also small containers that pack a punch.


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a fella by Escanaba that has & can get bait.PM me if you are interested & I'lll look up his info for ya.


----------

